# Lake effect



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Lake Effect Rain Snow will be rolling off the lake soon!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i hope they dont make it down here too soon. early november would be nice. what are temps like up there?


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

It is in the high 40 to mid 50's


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We've had it off and on the last couple days as well. Supposed to get more today.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm just outside Utica, and it's been pouring, glad it's not snow... -at least not yet!


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Same here, Typical lake efect rain like hell here 2 minute up the road nothing!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

its been raining all day. cold too. I must be crazy i got shorts on.....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice Earl, i see my weather savey ways have rub off on you! Come November that will be all snow!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Its classic lake effect for us around here. While mowing in between down pours, one street would be soaked and turn the corner and dry pavement!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Same here rain ans sun and cold. Started cutting a lawn get rained on by the time I finished stopped raining.


----------



## dmax08 (Aug 16, 2007)

Snow last night around tupper lake.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Was up in Florence, NY around 10:00PM last night, had the first I've seen light coating of snow, -just enough to show a little white on vehicles. Had sleet this morning just north of Utica... Guess it's just a matter of time now!


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Leaves are starting to change on time down here in Orange co. N.Y. not like last year .

The other day the thermometer outside the house said 39 when I got up. 

Wish the lake effect made it down here , last year some of you guys upstate really got clobberd ,I think it was around Parish N.Y. they kept showing on the news getting hammered with snow , while we got hardly anything, LUCKY DOGS !

Mabey this year it will be better for us ....I hope. Thanks for keeping us posted on whats going on up north, starting to get that itchy feeling ...for SNOW.......
STORM KING


----------

